# Dalai Lama: The Joke That Fell Flat



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 15, 2011)

The Dalai Lama walks into a pizza shop and says, "Can you make me one with everything?".

_See Youtube video in next post by Daniel..._


----------



## Daniel (Jun 15, 2011)

I was too impatient for the Microsoft ad to stop.

So the same video on YouTube:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 16, 2011)

The best line - "You know a joke's not gonna work when you have a interpreter off to the side."  

But the (yang) flip side of course, is that much of what I say seems to need a interpreter "... off to the side ...."


----------

